# Simple & strong loop-knot - but what's it called?



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

You could call it the Double Granny Loop. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

the 50/50 noose, those who don't die on the drop will live to perpetrate crime another day?


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it, I will call it the "why not" or the Mingle knott.

Geoff


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

how bout the "whatknot"


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I almost agree with yaker - it's very similar to the Homer Rhodes loop knot, except that the second overhand knot should loop twice as in this example http://www.marinews.com/Homer-Rhode-Loop-422.php . I've never used this knot, and I don't know how strong it is, but it's clearly very quick and simple to tie.

Cheers,


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm yes not a very strong knot for light tackle but great for heavy lure work.
A couple of years back used it religiously on a trip to the Gulf catching everything from Barra, Big Threadys, Trevs, Jacks and Cod and not one failure with 50lb leader on 20lb - 30lb braid. 
I've had it fail a couple of times on me fishing for Bream (once in the 1st KFT) and on Bass so that was enough for me but like I said it was great and quick with the heavier gear so I suppose the over strength leader compesates the weakness of the knot.
So conclusion - dont risk it on your finesse gear.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I first saw that knot here: 
http://www.animatedknots.com/arbor/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

It's called an "arbor knot" on this site. Very simple indeed but I haven't tested it. No idea of it's strength or uses.

EDIT: sorry, this one is a little different to the one you originally posted.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't know if this is of use to you or not but I have found this knot to be strong and secure and ideal for a fixed loop when you need maximum movement in your jighead/lure.

http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------

